# Abgeschirmtes Kabel



## Hitschkock (4 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche einen Kabel Hersteller.
Spezifikationen: 6x0,25 bis 6x0,75 einzelnd geschirmt mit PUR Mantel muß nicht Schleppfähig sein.

Das wird eine Messleitung.


----------



## BoxHead (4 August 2010)

Wenn 5 Adern reichen würden, wäre vielleicht ein VGA Kabel eine Möglichkeit.

http://www.comdat-electronic.de/ind...dat-electronic.de/produkte/vga-kabel_FRP.html


----------



## knabi (5 August 2010)

Lapp:

UNITRONIC LiYCY-CY

Gibt es von 2x0,25 (Artikel 0032302) bis 7x0,25 (Artikel 0032307).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BoxHead (5 August 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> UNITRONIC LiYCY-CY


Ist das auch mit PUR Mantel?


----------



## knabi (5 August 2010)

Ne, das ist PVC.

Bei PUR wird's schwierig.

Höchstens hier:

http://www.alvibon-cable.de/index.p...cf22d135d87a=568284115de81cac98a0286a488eb25f

allerdings paarig geschirmt - aber man könnte ja je ein Paar als Innleiter "zweckentfremden" und hätte trotzdem 12 einzeln geschirmte Adern...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## pjoddi (5 August 2010)

*Lapp hat`s...*

Gelöscht wegen Irrtum


----------



## Hitschkock (6 August 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## SPS_IBS (6 August 2010)

*Guckst Du hier ...*

Hallo,



			
				Hitschkock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche einen Kabel Hersteller.


 
Dann suche mal hier, es gibt wohl kaum einen Kabeltyp, den Lapp nicht anbieten kann :

http://www.lappkabel.de/

LG

SPS_IBS


----------



## thomass5 (7 August 2010)

Die http://www.leoni.com/ haben eventuel auch was im Programm
Thomas


----------

